# Can I join the Club



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

Just got my first 1911. Have to start somewhere.

















Rock Island


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Contrats, Now you can start to become a follower of the great prophet John Moses Browning. Just beware of the evil tempters of wickness those Gl**k ers.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Contrats, Now you can start to become a follower of the great prophet John Moses Browning. Just beware of the evil tempters of wickness those Gl**k ers.


Naw, I don't think you need worry. He's bought his self the real deal and all them other Furn things are just 2nd place next to a good 1911!
Smart Boy! :smt033


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

I got rid of my G***k and got a Ruger.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll tell ya something that will smooth out that 1911 and make you smile. The stock recoil spring is most likely 16 pounds. Order yourself a 17 and 18 pound spring and use the stiffest one that your gun will still cycle with reliably. It will reduce the felt recoil by a whole bunch and your recovery from shot to shot will vastly improve. Give it a try cause springs are cheap!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use 18-20# springs in my 45 1911's It will do a lot for the weapon believe it or not. I got as friend that uses 24# but I think that is a little much.

congrats *FatRotty* on your 1911 purchase. Those Rocks are right fine weapons. They are good enough as is but if you choose to down the road there is a huge list of aftermarket things you can do with the weapon.
I personally like starting out with a weapon like what you have and rebuilding it to meet my needs and expectations rather than buying some higher cost weapon that I will probably still want to take apart and do things to.

The one I had was a little stiff out the gate but a little polishing to the feed ramp helped that a lot. I always liked those RIA pistols though. They will for sure get the job done :smt023


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

Get out there and shoot the hell out of it!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You bet welcome to the 1911 lovers society :smt023


:smt1099


----------



## nobodyliesto45 (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the addction:smt023


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Every red-blooded american male needs two things: A harley-davidson & a 1911a1 .45acp at least once in their life. Have owned both for almost 20 years. Warning: They both are highly addictive to their owners----you have been warned !!!!!!!!

All kidding aside, welcome to the international brotherhood of 1911a1 owners & enthusiasts of john moses browning's fertile mind-----ooooo--rah


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

You certainely can join the club. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase. I just joined the club as well with a Springfield Ultra Compact Stainless .45. I hope my membership will be accepted. It is my first .45. I do also have a 9mm 1911 in the form of the Springfield EMP. I will be shooting the .45 for the first time this Wednesday. I am looking forward to breaking the new weapon in. Merry Christmas to all!


----------

